# Das sagt Rihanna über ihre Haters



## Mandalorianer (19 Nov. 2010)

*Sie rechnet mit Lügnern ab
Blogs im Netz: Das sagt Rihanna über ihre Haters​*
Jetzt rechnet Rihanna (22) mit ihren Feinden ab! In einer Radioshow stand sie kürzlich Rede und Antwort und beantwortete auch die Frage, was sie von gemeinen Bloggern hält.

Dabei gab die rothaarige Sängerin zu, dass sie zwar ab und zu noch Blogs lese, es sie aber längst nicht mehr so sehr stört, fiese Sachen über sich selbst zu lesen. „Ich bin inzwischen sehr abgestumpft, was das angeht, denn ich weiß jetzt, was das alles ist. Das ist eine Community für Leute, die nicht Besseres zu tun haben und sich selbst hassen. Sie hassen ihr Leben, ihren Job, ihr Aussehen... Sie sind unglücklich mit sich selbst und es macht sie einfach froh, irgendwelchen Unsinn über andere Leute zu schreiben. Dabei glauben sie, dass sie die Leute, die zufällig Promis sind, ohnehin nie treffen werden. Es scheint für sie unmöglich zu sein, es den Berühmtheiten direkt ins Gesicht zu sagen, also verstecken sie sich hinter ihrem Computer.“:thumbup:

Auf die Frage, was das schlimmste Gerücht war, das sie jemals gehört hat, antwortete die Sängerin: „Ich habe eine Narbe auf meiner Lippe und sie haben es als Geschlechtskrankheit verkauft. Das tat mir wirklich weh.“

So unfair es auch ist, doch ganz ausschließen wird man solche Kommentare wohl nie können. Wer im Rampenlicht steht, muss wohl oder übel mit solchen Statements leben müssen, auch wenn Rihanna natürlich Recht damit hat, dass reine Hasstiraden oder erfundene Geschichten unterstes Niveau sind.


*Da geb ich Rihanna absolut Recht 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (19 Nov. 2010)

Yeah, zeigs ihnen :thumbup:


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Nov. 2010)

Wenn sie ihren Kontostand anschaut muss sie doch über ihre "Haters" nur lachen können!


----------

